# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Musa'nın Öocukları Tayyip ve Emine

## atoybil

Musa'nın üocukları Tayyip ve Emine 

AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Murat Mercan yazarı ABD'de düzenlenen bir toplantıda CIA Ortadoğu Masası şefi Richard Perle ve diğer istihbarat örgütlerine şikayet etmiştir.Yazarımız bu kitabında; Tayyip ve Emine Erdoğan'ın doğumundan bugüne kadar olan hayat hikayelerini. Tayip ve AKP'nin İsrail, ABD ve İngiliz büyükelçi ve istihbarat örgütlerinin desteğinde nasıl gelişip serpildiğini görecek, TBMM'de yine bu ülkelerin lehine sergiledikleri faaliyetlerini okuyacaksınız. Tayyip'in Amerikan vatandaşlığı yanında, Arap kökenli olarak tanıttığı eşinin Arap değil, Yahudi soyundan geldiğini ibretle izleyeceksiniz. Keza kendinin de Musa'nın soyundan geldiğini... Kitapta Yasin El Kadı-Tayyip, Tayip-Usame Bin Laden, Tayip-ülker, Ya-sin El Kadı-ülker ilişkilerini bulacaksınız.Tayyip'in mal varlığındaki inanılmaz artışlarla, belediye başkan maaşının yanında, belediye şirketlerinden huzur hakkı adı altında aldığı paraları göreceksiniz. Tayyip'in belediye başkanlığı döneminde yapılanması hızlanan "geleceğin başbakanı ve cihat hazırlığının" TBMM'de geldiği son safhalara tanık olacaksınız.

----------


## anau

Poyrazğa gözaltı
*Türkiye üzerindeki karanlık oyunlara dikkat çeken kitaplarıyla tanınan yazar Ergun Poyraz, gözaltına alındı.* 




*Poyrazğa gözaltı*
Türkİye üzerindeki karanlık oyunlara dikkat çeken kitaplarıyla tanınan yazar Ergun Poyraz, gözaltına alındı. 

*ğMusağnın üocuklarığ karakolluk etti*
Başta Başbakan Erdoğan olmak üzere AKP ve AKPğliler hakkında kitaplar yapan Ergün Poyraz gözaltına alındı.

Başbakan Erdoğan ve eşi Emin Erdoğanğile ilgili ğMusağnın çocuklarığ adlı kitabı yazan Ergün Poyraz, dün sabah saatlerinde Ankara Terörle Mücadele ekipleri tarafından gözaltına alındı. Vatansever Kuvvetler Güçbirliği Derneği ile ilişkisi olduğu iddiasıyla hakkında İstanbul Beşiktaş Başsavcılığı tarafından yakalama emri verilen Poyrazğın ifadesinin alınacağı belirtildi. Poyrazğın avukatı Hüseyin Buzoğlu, ğİrticai örgütlerin tehditleri nedeniyle devlet korumasında olan birini polis gözaltına alıyor. Seçim sonuçlarının hemen ertesinde böyle bir şey yapılması dikkat çekici. Poyrazğın gözaltına alınmasını gerektirecek herhangi bir durumu yokturğ diye konuştu. 

*Polis baskını*
üte yandan daha önce Necip Hablemitoğlu olmak üzere bir çok ünlü kişinin avukatlığını yapan Buzoğluğun bürosu ve Ergun Poyrazğın evine baskın yapıldı. Yapılan aramalarda çok sayıda evrak ve CDğlere el konuldu. Poyraz, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve eşi Emine Erdoğan ile ilgili ğMusağnın üocuklarığ adlı kitabı yazmıştı. Poyrazğın kitabının toplatılması için yapılan tüm başvurular mahkemeler tarafından reddedilmişti. Poyraz, daha sonra da Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül ile ilgili ğMusağnın Gülğüğ adlı kitabı yayınlamıştı. 

Kaynak : ANKA

----------

